# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  [XIN GIÚP ĐỠ] Driver HBS758 lỗi

## PhamThang

Chào các bác 

Em có mua 4 bộ HBS758 như thế này, trong đó có 1 bộ bị lỗi như sau: 
các tham số sau hiệu chỉnh không lưu được vào EEPROM (sau khi hiệu chuẩn tham số bằng phím cứng của driver, di chuyển đến code lệnh ghi lên EEPROM của driver và save lại). Sau khi tắt nguồn và bật lại mọi tham số đã hiệu chỉnh trước đấy bị đưa về thông số mặc định, dẫn đến việc mỗi khi sử dụng em lại phải bấm lại 1 lần rất bất tiện. 3 bộ còn lại hoạt động bình thường

Vấn đề là 4 bộ này em mua bên Tàu, em đã liên hệ với nhà cung cấp nhưng họ chỉ đồng ý sửa lại giúp em, còn phí ship nội địa TQ thì em phải trả, rơi vào khoảng 400k, hơn nữa cả đi cả về mất tầm 20 ngày.

Em biết trong đây rất nhiều cao thủ, các bác còn DIY được cả driver nên em nghĩ có thể các bác bắt bệnh không khó. Mong các bác giúp đỡ em, hoặc chỉ dẫn khoanh vùng kiểm tra, thay thế, chủ yếu là vì thời gian sửa chữa quá lâu nên em ngại gửi đi.
cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Mint

> Chào các bác 
> 
> Em có mua 4 bộ HBS758 như thế này, trong đó có 1 bộ bị lỗi như sau: 
> các tham số sau hiệu chỉnh không lưu được vào EEPROM (sau khi hiệu chuẩn tham số bằng phím cứng của driver, di chuyển đến code lệnh ghi lên EEPROM của driver và save lại). Sau khi tắt nguồn và bật lại mọi tham số đã hiệu chỉnh trước đấy bị đưa về thông số mặc định, dẫn đến việc mỗi khi sử dụng em lại phải bấm lại 1 lần rất bất tiện. 3 bộ còn lại hoạt động bình thường
> 
> Vấn đề là 4 bộ này em mua bên Tàu, em đã liên hệ với nhà cung cấp nhưng họ chỉ đồng ý sửa lại giúp em, còn phí ship nội địa TQ thì em phải trả, rơi vào khoảng 400k, hơn nữa cả đi cả về mất tầm 20 ngày.
> 
> Em biết trong đây rất nhiều cao thủ, các bác còn DIY được cả driver nên em nghĩ có thể các bác bắt bệnh không khó. Mong các bác giúp đỡ em, hoặc chỉ dẫn khoanh vùng kiểm tra, thay thế, chủ yếu là vì thời gian sửa chữa quá lâu nên em ngại gửi đi.
> cảm ơn các bác


Vậy mới thấy là phương án nào cũng có hạn chế của nó. Mua tận gốc rẻ nhưng lôi thôi khoản bảo hành. Mua qua nhà cung cấp thì được khoản bảo hành mà lại không rẻ.

----------

PhamThang

----------

